# Does anyone else NOT have a fursona?



## Iracuse (May 17, 2016)

Just sort of curious about this. I've been sort of an outside member / observer with the furry community for a few years now, and I've never got around to creating a fursona (mostly because I could never decide on a species). I have plenty of furry / anthro characters, but I never bothered having a self-insert / version of myself. Anyone else like this?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 17, 2016)

Is it that hard to choose a species other than a wolf or canine? Damn, I didn't know


----------



## homie (May 17, 2016)

I've never truly "connected" with a character enough to call it my fursona without at least some hesitation.


----------



## Iracuse (May 17, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Is it that hard to choose a species other than a wolf or canine? Damn, I didn't know


I'm a notoriously indecisive person. One day I'll think "Y'know what, I think a rat is just the one for me", another day I'll think "Y'know, maybe it'll be a horse. Sounds perfect.", then I'll bounce around from bunny to moth to something else entirely.




homie said:


> I've never truly "connected" with a character enough to call it my fursona without at least some hesitation.


I've got a signature character I use in all my writing and RP, but she's so drastically different from me that I don't think calling her a fursona would be justified.


----------



## homie (May 17, 2016)

Iracuse said:


> I've got a signature character I use in all my writing and RP, but she's so drastically different from me that I don't think calling her a fursona would be justified.



All of my characters are extremely different than me and I really feel you about not feeling like referring to any of them as a fursona is justified. If anyone asks and seems put off by those without true fursonas, I just go ahead and call one of my primary characters mine, though I feel like I'm lying.

Though, I think the beauty of the fandom being based solely on art and expression is that it doesn't really matter if you choose something specific to represent you. You're always changing so why not let your artistic vision of yourself change alongside that? Anyways, you can always redraw your character/fursona or have someone do it for you!


----------



## Iracuse (May 17, 2016)

homie said:


> All of my characters are extremely different than me and I really feel you about not feeling like referring to any of them as a fursona is justified. If anyone asks and seems put off by those without true fursonas, I just go ahead and call one of my primary characters mine, though I feel like I'm lying.
> 
> Though, I think the beauty of the fandom being based solely on art and expression is that it doesn't really matter if you choose something specific to represent you. You're always changing so why not let your artistic vision of yourself change alongside that? Anyways, you can always redraw your character/fursona or have someone do it for you!


Eh, I never got why people would judge regarding NOT having a fursona. A member of the community is still a member of the community, after all.

Aye, I could probably do something like that. If I had any shred of artistic talent in me I'd draw my own fursona (I already have a design in mind. If only there were a way to transfer thoughts into an image file...), as for the latter... I'd either be spending a fortune on commissions (which I already do), or I'd be sitting around and waiting for someone to do a request for me (Which nobody does. I understand why, art's a difficult thing so nobody wants to do it for free).


----------



## homie (May 17, 2016)

Iracuse said:


> Eh, I never got why people would judge regarding NOT having a fursona. A member of the community is still a member of the community, after all.
> 
> Aye, I could probably do something like that. If I had any shred of artistic talent in me I'd draw my own fursona (I already have a design in mind. If only there were a way to transfer thoughts into an image file...), as for the latter... I'd either be spending a fortune on commissions (which I already do), or I'd be sitting around and waiting for someone to do a request for me (Which nobody does. I understand why, art's a difficult thing so nobody wants to do it for free).



I'm actually free right now if you want shoddy ideas/doodles of your potential fursona, dude :')

All the details for my owed work were on FA so I can't really work on those right now and I'm super bored. Dx


----------



## Iracuse (May 17, 2016)

homie said:


> I'm actually free right now if you want shoddy ideas/doodles of your potential fursona, dude :')
> 
> All the details for my owed work were on FA so I can't really work on those right now and I'm super bored. Dx


Well, if ya wouldn't mind... I'll send you a PM and we'll go from there. Much appreciated.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 17, 2016)

yep i've had this issue for years..... at this point I think it's a new fur thing that no one likes to talks about.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 17, 2016)

honestly i think it has something to do with not having a reference sheet.


----------



## Caraid (May 17, 2016)

My character was a deer at first, and then I changed my mind and made her into a cat because that's just more "me", but it took me having a deer first to come to that realization. It's fine to choose and change your mind later. Might even make it easier if you decide first and run with it for a while. If it doesn't feel right, change. Or maybe it'll grow on you. Just pick something - it's not exactly a life or death decision.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 17, 2016)

I started out as a wolf, then became a shape-shiftier, then t-rex ,then raptor,  and finally dragon.


----------



## DrawWithLaura (May 17, 2016)

I consider myself a part of the furry community, but not I'm not actually a furry myself ahaa.
I recently made a sona (my avatar <-- ) and she is furry, but not sure if she'd count as a fursona . ^. anyways, this was after 6 years of being in the community, so maybe you'll have one later? Or never? Or just a series of characters that are related to you in some small way. I'm sure anything is fine c:


----------



## TidesofFate (May 17, 2016)

DrawWithLaura said:


> I consider myself a part of the furry community, but not I'm not actually a furry myself ahaa.
> I recently made a sona (my avatar <-- ) and she is furry, but not sure if she'd count as a fursona . ^. anyways, this was after 6 years of being in the community, so maybe you'll have one later? Or never? Or just a series of characters that are related to you in some small way. I'm sure anything is fine c:


Same here. I don't actually consider myself a furry. I thought I was a few months ago, realized I wasn't, was gone for a few months from the forum, and stuck around when I saw the site was back up because the people are fun.


----------



## Oohprian (May 17, 2016)

I don't have a fursona YET, and i just got into the furry fandom. I'm thinking of making a rat/sheep hybrid.


----------



## Katriel (May 17, 2016)

I didn't exactly have one from 2009 - a little over a month ago, though my participation tended to be intermittent / lukewarm. I needed the name ... x)


----------



## xanderless (May 17, 2016)

I've tried desperately to make a fursona for years, but for various reasons I just don't have an emotional connection to even my ART so being able to make that personal 'this is me' connection with a character.. Basically impossible. Doesn't stop be from drawing different attempts though. I feel out of place without one, like I don't have anything to represent myself in this community.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 17, 2016)

Yep, I was on the same boat as you at one point.  I just had a lot of characters that I abandoned recently, then suddenly my fursona was realized out of bits and pieces of the recycled characters until it just became me in dog form.
Now it's just my fursona, and as for my one other character: a personified Windows error in the form of an anthropomorphic female gecko made out of electricity and early 90's advertising aesthetics who lives only to observe human conflict... don't ask.


----------



## FatalSyndrome (May 17, 2016)

A lot of people I see who don't have fursonas just like the subject, but don't consider themselves furries. Maybe they're embarrassed, or are struggling to find a species they relate to, something like that.


----------



## NplusD (May 17, 2016)

I need to make one tbh, although I suppose that I do have a somewhat fursona with my nonfur boyfriend (who finds furs heavily cringe worthy and thought he'd never be caught dead dating a fur), although it's just a lil Pomeranian I doodle with him as an Alaskan Malamute for lil lovey dovey pictures. Tbh I need to make myself at least a character to be my main or someone who'd be fun to have a suit of when I'm older; a character to click with.


----------



## Rhee (May 17, 2016)

Nope I really only have characters, there are a few I'd love to be, but that would end up giving up a few of my core personality and that's not going to happen ever


----------



## PandashK (May 17, 2016)

i was pretty much in the same situation, until like.. yesterday xD, just got inspired and liked huskies (plural for husky? sorry i'm not native english-speaker). Not 100% sure if this is going to be my definitive fursona but i pretty much like how it's going so far :3


----------



## Xenguy (May 18, 2016)

Raises hand

Meee

After I stopped calling myself a furry and my obsession with anthros faded, my fursona turned into my character, so I don't really have a 'fursona' per say anymore.

I might make another though, just for the sole reason of being my furry fandom self, a sort of 'new fursona', separate from my characters.

And this time he's gonna be a snail (☞ﾟヮﾟ)☞


----------



## AsheSkyler (May 18, 2016)

I kinda have one, but I don't really identify with her like I do when I draw myself as myself. It's more of a "oh, hey, there's that dog thing I'm using for animal artwork examples right now".


----------



## BayouBaby (May 18, 2016)

I guess I could call Bayou Baby my fursona, but she's honestly just another character of mine.


----------



## Julen (May 18, 2016)

I don't


----------



## Sonicality (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, just characters. Some more popular than others, but none of which are supposed to represent me.


----------



## Saokymo (May 20, 2016)

I never had much of a fursona myself. There were several role playing characters; some more loved than others, but none of them were ever truly me. (They were all horrible self-inserts though, because teenager-writing.)

Now I am an art cookie.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 20, 2016)

I had no interest in one when I started rolling with the fur homies

And then I had an idea and a doodle and became a totally rad fox a few hours later

Wham bam thank u ma'am


----------



## Wither (May 20, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> I had no interest in one when I started rolling with the fur homies
> 
> And then I had an idea and a doodle and became a totally rad fox a few hours later
> 
> Wham bam thank u ma'am


Sick fox, bro.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 20, 2016)

Only reason I haven't had a REAL one was because I can't decide on a species to stick with. At first I went with a crow, then a wolf, alligator, now I'm a snow leopard...but the weasel is fascinating...gawd, why is it so hard for me to stick?


----------



## Katriel (May 20, 2016)

brawlingcastform said:


> Only reason I haven't had a REAL one was because I can't decide on a species to stick with. At first I went with a crow, then a wolf, alligator, now I'm a snow leopard...but the weasel is fascinating...gawd, why is it so hard for me to stick?



I'm a little reminded of Golden Compass, where your daemon companion tends to change freely between a bunch of animals early on, and eventually settles into a single form  Going with that idea rather than fursona, I've at points leaned towards snow leopard, rat, deinonychus ...


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 21, 2016)

Katriel said:


> I'm a little reminded of Golden Compass, where your daemon companion tends to change freely between a bunch of animals early on, and eventually settles into a single form  Going with that idea rather than fursona, I've at points leaned towards snow leopard, rat, deinonychus ...


I picked the snow leopard for two reasons:

1. They're strong and fast.

2. Inspired by Tai Lung from "Kung Fu Panda"...except, of course, my version would be a big softie. And maybe a tad plump from all those sweets.


----------



## Gryffe (May 21, 2016)

I'm not having one either. It's not that I dislike the concept, just that I never felt like I "need" one, so I never bothered.

However, should the need (or curiosity) arise, I would be in for some tough decisions. Which species ? Some works like Mouse Guard or Mice and Mystics inspired me an appreciation for mice, but I also like rabbits (and the cards game Hex has a rad species of rabbits btw) and I spent too much time irl with cats to not love them.

And even if I could make my mind, there would still be all of the backstory to write. Do I just make my fursona a tracing of myself ? Or do I want to make him a better version of myself ? Something entirely different to experiment new things ? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## TheWolfCalledBunny (May 22, 2016)

I've tried a couple of times to create a fursona for myself - long story short, first time around I decided I was a wolf-Alaskan Malamute mix for some weird reason. Then just a regular old Alaskan Malamute. But then I remembered that to many people, Malamutes are basically bigger, fluffier Huskies. Wanting to avoid the "special snowflake" label, I went back to square one.

So, after some consulting with friends who all said they could see me as a fox or some kind of feline, I went about the work of trying to redesign my fursona as a cat. But there was... Just... No "connection?" Those drawing-sessions where I attempted to design this more feline fursona often ended with a frustrated scribble of my wolf-girl persona whom I've been using elsewhere on the Internet for years and a speech bubble asking if this was really even needed. So for right now, I figure my mostly-human, partly-wolfy old "self" will do.


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

As for me, it took a while of hard thinking, at first I went with a raccoon dog/red panda with horns, because I loved Japanese culture and I thought itd be cool to be a tanuki type creature, and the horns because I loved sheep but I though a sheep wouldnt really fit in the furry community. I had absolutely no connection with that character and totally scrapped it, and went with my gut instinct, my favorite animal a sheep~ 




 I highly suggest this if youre having trouble. It really helped me with my color scheme, as I did pastel colors and white, since they are very calm and relaxing but cute, like me ^v^


----------



## zorua (May 24, 2016)

I don't have one! I think I'm just not that into "me" tbh and I'd rather have something more like seasonal mascot characters for my art.


----------



## Gator (May 25, 2016)

i didn't have one for a good while.  i had a human persona, but it sort of developed into a character.  i started drawing myself as an alligator with the intention of that being a fursona, but it felt too much like my real self and not enough like a persona to count ('cause aside from species, there was literally no difference)
so somewhat recently, i tried again and am still kinda struggling to draw the line between "'sona" and "OC" lolol this shit is hard


----------

